# Become A Sponsor!



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

When marketing your t-shirt brand, one of the best ways to increase exposure is by becoming a sponsor. If you haven't considered this method of promotion, here's some tips to get you brainstorming.

*Why you should sponsor?*

-Get your brand increased exposure by sponsoring popular people or events with high attendance.

-People and events you sponsor will surely bring about buzz, and the best marketing for your business is word of mouth.

-People you sponsor are connected with your target market and have social circles you probably wouldn't have reached otherwise.

-Sponsoring the right people will give your brand a higher perceived value


*Who to sponsor?*

-Upcoming local music artists and dancers

-Skateboarders and other athletes

-Events relevant to your target

-A cause relevant to your target


*What to sponsor?*

-Just a few t-shirts. Don't get the wrong idea that sponsoring means you have to pay for the appetizers at events or an athletes plane tickets or anything like that


*When you should sponsor?*

-When you release a new batch of designs. Get those designs as much exposure as possible.

-When you know of a local celebrity who's attending some event soon. Try to get him/her to wear one of your t-shirts at the event.

-When you have some shirts left over from last season that haven't sold.


*How to find people to sponsor?*

-Make a Myspace page, add a bunch of friends, and local celebrities will magically approach you about having you sponsor them.

-Contact local (and worldwide celebrities if possible) about sponsoring some t-shirts

-Hang around skate parks, concerts, or anywhere you're target endorsers would be, and scout someone to sponsor.



*ARE YOU SPONSORING ANYBODY? *


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been interested in this lately. What is the best way to approach something you're interested in sponsoring? Is there a baseline figure people usually have in mind? I was looking to sponsor skateboarders or MMA fighters, but was trying to go about it seeming like I have an idea what I'm doing, hah.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ChrisA said:


> I've been interested in this lately. What is the best way to approach something you're interested in sponsoring? Is there a baseline figure people usually have in mind? I was looking to sponsor skateboarders or MMA fighters, but was trying to go about it seeming like I have an idea what I'm doing, hah.


search the forums for sponsoring and you'll find some great threads about how to go about it.


----------

